
A Maven plugin that creates merge requests for dependency updates - oweiler
https://github.com/helpermethod/dependency-update-maven-plugin
======
moheb
Good

~~~
oweiler
OP here: The plugin is in currently at a pretty early stage but already used
productively. It was developed because I wanted something like DependaBot
which works for self-hosted GitLab instances.

